# Recommend me some PS3 exclusives, please



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Two things:


If a game is also available on PC, assume I already own that version.
If it's a PS1/PS2 HD remaster or PSN classic re-release, there's a 99% chance I bought it way back in the day.

I am pretty liberal with genres, just as long as it's not racing/sports.

My PS3 games:


Bayonetta
Disgaea D2: A Brighter Darkness
Dragon's Crown
Earthworm Jim HD
God of War III
God of War: Ascension
Heavenly Sword
Journey
The Last of Us
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
Ni No Kuni: Wrath Of The White Witch
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2
Red Dead Redemption
Soul Calibur V
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II
Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3
Vanquish
Wipeout HD Fury

With the PS3 close to the end of its life cycle, I'm struggling to find other titles that interest me. Help?


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 10, 2014)

all of the tales games.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 10, 2014)

-Gran Turismo 5

-Uncharted Series

-Little Big Planet Series

MGS is the main appeal for people I guess, so you're pretty much set.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2014)

I still say Dragon's Dogma, fuck the haters.

I'm not sure if there's other Disgaea games on the PS3 but if there are, and you enjoyed that one, you should probably give the others a run.

Tales of Vesperia.

I hear inFamous is quite groovy. Is the new one with that sexy beast Troy Baker on PS4 or PS3? Iunno.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

krory said:


> I still say Dragon's Dogma, fuck the haters.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's other Disgaea games on the PS3 but if there are, and you enjoyed that one, you should probably give the others a run.



Try as I might I just can't enjoy Dragon's Dogma. The pawns are very distracting no matter what I do, and the framerate goes down a LOT in the more open parts of the overworld. Everyone says it's a great game and I believe them, but I just can't.

And I already rented the other disgaeas and finished them, but thanks 



Disaresta said:


> all of the tales games.



Played some Tales back on the PSP, didn't care for it too much, but thank you.



> -Gran Turismo 5
> 
> -Uncharted Series
> 
> ...



GT5 is racing 

Uncharted is on my "maybe" list, good reminder.

I own LBP on the PSP, it's okay.

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Firaea (Apr 10, 2014)

Uncharted (especially 2), definitely.

And Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Firaea said:


> And Valkyria Chronicles.



Got VC2 on my PSP, is it really worth it to get 1?


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2014)

Shit, I forgot about the Uncharted games.

Amy Hennig.  She will save Star Wars games for us.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Got VC2 on my PSP, is it really worth it to get 1?



VC2 is way inferior to 1, IMO. I played 1 and loved its story, characters and gameplay, but I just couldn't get myself to care about the characters in VC2 at all. 

My memory is hazy since I played both games several years back, but VC2 *might* have somewhat improved gameplay, though.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Got VC2 on my PSP, is it really worth it to get 1?



hell yes         .


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 10, 2014)

Uncharted 2, inFamous 1 & 2. Resistance 3 is a poor man's Half-Life 2, but it's still a good game.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2014)

Deception IV
Demon's Souls


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Demon's Souls



Finished and traded in a long time ago, but thanks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2014)

Final Fantasy Versus 13.

Oh, wait.

The last Guardian.

Oh, wait.

The Last of Us.

Oh wait.

Seriously, though. Demon souls or any From Software exclusive if you're feeling masochistic, Dragon's Crown, Darkness, Infamous games, Siren: Blood Curse...can't think of anything else now.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Last of Us.
> 
> Oh wait.



Well, this one is out but I already have it 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously, though. Demon souls or any From Software exclusive if you're feeling masochistic, Dragon's Crown, Darkness, Infamous games, Siren: Blood Curse...can't think of anything else now.



I've played pretty much every From Software game, even the Tenchu games back on the PSX, which I loved...I have Dragon's Crown, if by Darkness you mean the games that are out on PC as well I don't have them yet but if I get them it will be on PC. I tried Infamous, didn't care for it. Siren: Blood Curse, no idea what that is, will check it out.



> Deception IV



Don't know this at all, will look into it.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2014)

Try inFamous 2, its leaps and bounds better then inFamous 1. What were your complaints with the first one?

3d dot game hero's, published by From Software, the best Zelda game in years.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Try inFamous 2, its leaps and bounds better then inFamous 1. What were your complaints with the first one?



Didn't care for the story/dialogue, and my superhero videogame needs were satisfied by the arkham series and the shattered dimensions spiderman game.



Xiammes said:


> 3d dot game hero's, published by From Software, the best Zelda game in years.



Bold claim considering Darksiders exists


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Didn't care for the story/dialogue, and my superhero videogame needs were satisfied by the arkham series and the shattered dimensions spiderman game.
> 
> 
> 
> Bold claim considering Darksiders exists



I guess that is on you then, inFamous 2 is easily one of the best games of last gen.

I mean it when I say best Zelda game in years, especially if you like classic top down zelda.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> especially if you like classic top down zelda.



I am unpacking my copy of Link Between Worlds fresh from Amazon as we speak


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I am unpacking my copy of Link Between Worlds fresh from Amazon as we speak



Haven't played LBW, still doubt its better 

You can find it pretty cheap, bought it for $20 in 2010. Worth every penny.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 10, 2014)

Heavy Rain / Beyond 2 Souls.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 10, 2014)

InFamous series
Heavy Rain
Beyond Two Souls.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I mean it when I say best Zelda game in years, especially if you like classic top down zelda.



nope nope nope

not when ALBW exists


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2014)

That Deception game caught my eye a few days ago on amazon

especially when it's out for vita and ps3

I could use a few more vita games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I've played pretty much every From Software game, even the Tenchu games back on the PSX, which I loved...I have Dragon's Crown, if by Darkness you mean the games that are out on PC as well I don't have them yet but if I get them it will be on PC. I tried Infamous, didn't care for it. Siren: Blood Curse, no idea what that is, will check it out.



O Darkness ? um FPS s? para consolas mas agora que vejo tamb?m h? para a 360. Mesmo assim se queres dar o maior uso poss?vel ? consola, recomendo na mesma. Bom jogo considerando que ? um fps s? de consolas.

Blood Curse ? um survival horror Japona, ? o terceiro jogo da s?rie e se n?o sabes o que ? mais vale veres a s?rie toda em si que ? bastante porreira. ? Japon?s em todos os aspectos por isso n?o esperes por um Residente Evil ou Silent Hill.

N?o te aconselhava merdas do David Cage como o Heavy Rain e especialmente Beyond 2 Souls porque s?o b?sicamente aventure games com produ??es de Hollywood mas incrivelmente mal escritos e est?pidos como tudo. Mas se quiseres mesmo, joga o Heavy Rain. Fiz um jogo de shots com uns amigos a jogar essa merda, foi fixe.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2014)

The World said:


> nope nope nope
> 
> not when ALBW exists



play it first ^ (use bro)


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> O Darkness ? um FPS s? para consolas mas agora que vejo tamb?m h? para a 360. Mesmo assim se queres dar o maior uso poss?vel ? consola, recomendo na mesma. Bom jogo considerando que ? um fps s? de consolas.
> 
> Blood Curse ? um survival horror Japona, ? o terceiro jogo da s?rie e se n?o sabes o que ? mais vale veres a s?rie toda em si que ? bastante porreira. ? Japon?s em todos os aspectos por isso n?o esperes por um Residente Evil ou Silent Hill.
> 
> N?o te aconselhava merdas do David Cage como o Heavy Rain e especialmente Beyond 2 Souls porque s?o b?sicamente aventure games com produ??es de Hollywood mas incrivelmente mal escritos e est?pidos como tudo. Mas se quiseres mesmo, joga o Heavy Rain. Fiz um jogo de shots com uns amigos a jogar essa merda, foi fixe.



maric?n        .


----------



## VoodooKnight (Apr 10, 2014)

There is the Atelier series, but considering you left WoW, it may not appeal to you.

Part of it is gathering materials, and another part is making stuff to level yourself up and to make things townspeople want to either get you money or higher friendship levels.

You'll have to balance your time between exploring, building, and socializing, and I ain't seen you beat a Persona game yet, so... *Punches your face*

Throwing out some other names that I own but haven't played yet.

-Resonance of Fate

-White Knight Chronicles I & II (not to be confused with the forum escapes of an alarmingly high number of people)

-Legasista

-Super Stardust HD

-Rainbow Moon

-Elevator Action (actually have played this one. might be fun in bursts here and there)

-Wizardry: Labyrinth of Lost Souls

-Arcana Heart III

-Chaos Code

-Ragnarok Odyssey Ace (only played the original.)


----------



## Lulu (Apr 10, 2014)

Uncharted trilogy*(especially 2)*. This is priority. Resistance 3 if you like FPS games. Asura's Wrath.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2014)

Resistance 1 is a good game, the demo I played of 3 sucked ass.


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 10, 2014)

Played the ratchet and clank games Naruto?

They are all fantastic.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> Played the ratchet and clank games Naruto?
> 
> They are all fantastic.



Not all of them, no. I don't think I've played old fashioned platformers in a long time.

I'll look into that, too. Thanks.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Apr 11, 2014)

Damn, I can't believe I forgot the greatest game ever to appeal to the Genki Girl inside all of...Wait.  You know, that doesn't sound very legal.  Let me start over.

I cannot believe I forgot the greatest game to ever grace a Sony console!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]uzb9NZWeI4E[/YOUTUBE]

Wait, this isn't in North America?

Er, well...*Punch to your gut! + calls the Police!* 

Sucker!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 11, 2014)

Anime games bro.

Naruto.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 11, 2014)

PLAY YOUR GAME BRO. 

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm, PS3 Exclusive.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 11, 2014)

This one knows^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5vAQ09EN3g&list=UU9w3joSE4m2xSjVKrTEgofw[/youtube]


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm gonna give you a list of ps3 games I've played and my opinion on them, most of them are on PC and you said to assume you already own it, but some might be exceptions.

Uncharted trilogy (2 being the best) - great games, must play
inFamous 1 & 2 - good exclusives but not top notch
God of War 5 games (haven't played Ascension) - 2 being the best, 3 cool too due how many gods you kill
Tekken 6 - decent fighter, not a must buy
Streets Of Rage 2 - 10/10
PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX - 10/10
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light - 9/10, very cool for coop
HEAVY RAIN - must play on ps3 imo
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell HD Trilogy - poor port on ps3 but great stealth games to play
Limbo - awesome
Red Dead Redemption - best R* open world game
LittleBigPlanet 1 & 2 - imo must play if you're into coop, 1st one has great story
Jetpack Joyride - meh good for taking a dump and playing it on your phone instead
Modern Warfare 2 - not into fps on consoles but really enjoyed it, especially spec-ops
ModNation Racers - good karting, best for couch playing
LittleBigPlanet Karting - same as above, although slightly worse 
Grand Theft Auto IV - meh
Grand Theft Auto V - best GTA but still 50/50, RDR better
ONE PIECE: PIRATE WARRIORS - if you're into OP I totally recommend it
Thomas Was Alone - very enjoyable, pretty short though
Dead Nation - loved it, 9/10, great for coop, same as Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
RESIDENT EVIL 5 - a bit retarded gameplay for not-so-old game but if you're playing coop with a friend then imo must-play, if with AI then depends if you're into the genre
Quantum Conundrum - Portal but cheaper, loved every part of it
Batman: Arkham Asylum - great game, best combat system I've seen
Batman: Arkham City - good game
WipEout HD - my only wipeout game, proud to say I got the platinum, if you're into such looking racing games then give it a go
CATHERINE - 10/10, must play imo. hard puzzles, very challenging
MOTORSTORM: APOCALYPSE - decent but I'd pass playing it second time
Sleeping Dogs - cool asian gta
Tomb Raider - 10/10 better than Uncharted games which I'm a huge fan of
Jak and Daxter Trilogy - only play if you feel nostalgic
Spec Ops: The Line - sweet third-person shooter, albeit a bit too short
Far Cry 3 - 10/10 best fps I've played in a long time. Loved execution of literally everything in this title
Hitman: Absolution - must-play for stealth fans imo, very enjoyable
The Last of Us - 10/10 best ps3 game ever no comment needed
Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch - 10/10, I've put 90h into this badboy and am looking forward to playing it again
Mortal Kombat 9 - 10/10, lots of kontent, great looking, great sound, must play for everyone imo
Mafia II - meh it's decent but just decent


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 11, 2014)

Gonna Second the 3D dot Heroes and Ragnorak Odyssey reccomendations

Also Play Tales of graces f with no music/voices on. Just headphones of your own tracks


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> PLAY YOUR GAME BRO.
> 
> Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm, *PS3 Exclusive*.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Pain In The Ass said:


> God of War


Own/finished every game in the franchise.


> Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light


Own/finished on PC.


> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell


Own/finished every game on PC


> Limbo


Own/finished on PC


> Red Dead Redemption


Own/finished on PS3


> RESIDENT EVIL 5


Own on PC


> Quantum Conundrum


Own on PC


> Batman: Arkham Asylum
> Batman: Arkham City


Own/finished on PC


> WipEout HD


Own on PS3


> Sleeping Dogs


Own on PC


> Tomb Raider


Own/finished on PC


> Spec Ops: The Line


Own on PC


> Far Cry 3


Own/finished on PC


> The Last of Us


Own on PS3


> Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch


Own on PS3

Whatever I didn't comment on I either already replied to earlier in this page or I'm not interested in.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 11, 2014)

That's the third one. 

I meant the first one bro.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 11, 2014)

I bet you never played bloodstone Mr Naruto. Or goldeneye reloaded. Or the puppeteer.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 11, 2014)

Puppeteer is a must, I second that.

If you liked Ico you should play .rain as well.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I OWN THEM ALL!!!!!!



You can't be helped xD


----------



## Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Pain In The Ass said:


> You can't be helped xD



I guess I just have to wait for The Last Guardian and Phantom Pain 



> I bet you never played bloodstone Mr Naruto. Or goldeneye reloaded. Or the puppeteer



Correct on all accounts. Consider my curiosity piqued.


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 11, 2014)

one piece pirate warriors (2)


----------



## Firaea (Apr 11, 2014)

If you're talking about future games, Persona 5. Definitely Persona 5.

NO ONE SAYS NO TO PERSONA 5.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 11, 2014)

Warhawk / Starhawk

lol


----------

